# 2017 Season!



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Morels - pre season, season, and thoughts. If you have morels for sale contact me!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

The warm weather has me looking forward to what this year will bring . Will it be early? What I think we need like always is rain.. Good luck to all and let's see what we find.


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone is interested in buying or selling morels please let me know. Here is a great club I joined last year that participates in local forays. In April we will be going on a morel hunt. http://mawdc.org/


----------



## jayhash (Mar 12, 2017)

Can someone help me to find morels? I live in PG county. I can give you ride to the park or tell me where I can hunt them? I don't know where they grow in Maryland. Thanks in advance


----------



## midmented (Mar 18, 2013)

jayhash - PG County. I'm in Washington County. Sorry, but it's pretty much fact that a seasoned morel hunter will not take you on a morel hunt in any woods they hunt. I've hunted for 30+ years and still don't know everything there is to know (and never will). The only advice I can give is to do your research and then look for a morel hunting spot.

I've a few "lessons" that I've tried, learned, and found over time, about what to look for in this area. 
You can read some of them on my blog: Visit DW's Blog 
I wrote a little something back in 2012 on Tulip Poplars and black morel patches.

Good luck!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

jayhash- morels are literally everywhere in MD. From the Eastern Shore to Garrett County. Don't go chasing leads far away, that's way too time consuming. Read up on it, learn some of the key tree species, find some public woods near you, and put the time in from mid-April to mid-May. If you spend enough time in the woods looking you will find at least a few. And year, as stated above mawdc.org is a great group of people who know a ton about all sorts of mushrooms. I wish I lived closer so I could attend their meetings.


----------



## irishmusic (Apr 2, 2013)

jay hash - check the old forum boards. A lot of hints and good information there. Here is an old article - https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/2006/09/08/unearthing-the-mystery-of-mushrooms/a0130c16-4fa5-49fb-9840-931d66145b02/?utm_term=.e514d57b4df8. do some online research.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Can't wait for the season to get going. Checked a couple of my early season spots. Nothing yet here in Frederick county. Hopefully some warm weather will get them popping! Good luck to all


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be in Western Maryland this weekend and next. Let me know if you are in the area.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

hensleyffej said:


> Morels - pre season, season, and thoughts. If you have morels for sale contact me!


Keep checking the Classifieds, there will be many people selling there.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found a few black ones this evening after work. Public spot that gets hit pretty hard so definitely encouraging. Hopefully I can get out this Sunday if not I definitely plan on hitting it hard next weekend.


----------



## biffbad (Mar 9, 2017)

FOUND 20 BLACKS IN HAGERSTOWN 4/6/17


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

biffbad said:


> FOUND 20 BLACKS IN HAGERSTOWN 4/6/17


Nice sounds like a good outing


----------



## Brian Sims (Apr 16, 2017)

I am in College Park and working in Silver Springs till April 23. I will travel for the opportunity to hunt for Morels in Maryland.

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP. I CAN HELP YOU IF YOU EVER COME TO OHIO.

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Sims (Apr 16, 2017)

hensleyffej said:


> I'll be in Western Maryland this weekend and next. Let me know if you are in the area.



I will travel this weekend and next and during the week after work to look for mushrooms. Someone please take me hunting in Maryland.

[email protected]


----------



## Sococola (Apr 17, 2017)

Found around 80- 90 in Brandywine over the last 3 days


----------



## Sococola (Apr 17, 2017)

47 this trip


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

I went out with a friend and my wife... both found a lot more than I did. About 30 all together in close to Martin's Mountain. I'm going to check out Central MD tomorrow. I'll try to post if I find anything. Sims- what part of OHIO are you familiar with? I might be able to help you out in MD.


----------



## Brian Sims (Apr 16, 2017)

hensleyffej said:


> I went out with a friend and my wife... both found a lot more than I did. About 30 all together in close to Martin's Mountain. I'm going to check out Central MD tomorrow. I'll try to post if I find anything. Sims- what part of OHIO are you familiar with? I might be able to help you out in MD.


I live in NW Ohio, Toledo. I have a few honey holes there. my number is 419-215-4045. I am available every night this week I am in town till the 23rd.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Sococola said:


> 47 this trip


Nice sounds like your doing good.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Nice sounds like your doing good.


Nice pic to!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found 16 blacks and a handful of cappies. The white ones are starting out my way. Just found 15 in the past couple days between me and a friend. Hoping to get out tomorrow after turkey hunting. Have to remember to take some pics to post this time lol


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Found my first yellow today. It was a big one!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

hensleyffej said:


> Found my first yellow today. It was a big one!


That's good news. I definitely like the yellow ones easier to find and more to eat lol. I hit my one public mountain spot again this afternoon and surprisingly found 19 blacks. Also still finding quite a few white ones here and there.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Most of those look very fresh . . . definitely a good thing!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

morelsxs said:


> Most of those look very fresh . . . definitely a good thing!


Yeah all of them were but a few


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Found about 70 yesterday in one spot in the Sykesville area. Now this spot has been good to me and even in bad years I have found at least a few there. I was at the same spot 2 days before and got nothing. So I'd say they're fresh. I got a call from a friend this morning he was in the woods and had 15 and was still finding them as we spoke. So I guess they are popping around here. I've been out and about off and on for 2 weeks and found a total of 5 . Just check my finds from last year at the same spot and it was just 1 day later. So for all my thinking and looking and hope that they would be earlier this year........ its still nice to walk in the woods ..... Now I got to go I'm having friends over for dinner guess what we're having .. good luck to all..


----------



## Md1968 (Apr 22, 2017)

redfred said:


> Found about 70 yesterday in one spot in the Sykesville area. Now this spot has been good to me and even in bad years I have found at least a few there. I was at the same spot 2 days before and got nothing. So I'd say they're fresh. I got a call from a friend this morning he was in the woods and had 15 and was still finding them as we spoke. So I guess they are popping around here. I've been out and about off and on for 2 weeks and found a total of 5 . Just check my finds from last year at the same spot and it was just 1 day later. So for all my thinking and looking and hope that they would be earlier this year........ its still nice to walk in the woods ..... Now I got to go I'm having friends over for dinner guess what we're having .. good luck to all..


Found 30 yesterday. Some pretty old blacks and a few fresh whites. Ash trees are really getting hit hard in our area. Probably 1/3 are dead and most are showing signs of damage from the emerald ash bug. Lots of Ash at one place I go and found none under any Ash trees which is really unusually. A guy I know talked to someone from the State and they don't think there will be any living Ash trees here in 3-4 years.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found 46 today mostly white ones with a friend in his honeyhole. They seem to be just starting in that area. Stopped on my way hone from there where I found the blacks on Thursday and found 5 more. That area seems to be producing more than in previous years. All the walking in the rain payed off today!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Md1968 said:


> Found 30 yesterday. Some pretty old blacks and a few fresh whites. Ash trees are really getting hit hard in our area. Probably 1/3 are dead and most are showing signs of damage from the emerald ash bug. Lots of Ash at one place I go and found none under any Ash trees which is really unusually. A guy I know talked to someone from the State and they don't think there will be any living Ash trees here in 3-4 years.


Yeah same in my area with the ash trees they are definitely taking a beating.


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds good. I found a few monster yellows yesterday near sykesville. Seems a little early for yellows, what do you guys think?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

hensleyffej said:


> Sounds good. I found a few monster yellows yesterday near sykesville. Seems a little early for yellows, what do you guys think?


I actually found my first yellow today. But yeah it's definitely earlier than I normally find them. Things seem to be about a week or so ahead in my areas this year.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Share this pic thought it was pretty cool. First time I have found 4 together. I occasionally find 3 and quite a few doubles. It was right under a giant poplar that was split into 4 trees. There were 2 more single ones not far away. Doubt I see that again any time soon


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

I've never seen that. Nice find. Here's one of mine from yesterday. I think this rain is going to make for a good week. I'm going to be selling to a restaurant if you have any extra let me know. I'll split the profit 20 me 80 you. They are looking for 5 pounds... Which I don't have.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice that's definitely a big one! I will let you know if I hit the jackpot this weekend. Supposed to hit up a friends honeyhole usually produces good. Hopefully we find enough to sell a few. I agree with you should be good here next week or so.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Share this pic thought it was pretty cool. First time I have found 4 together. I occasionally find 3 and quite a few doubles. It was right under a giant poplar that was split into 4 trees. There were 2 more single ones not far away. Doubt I see that again any time soon


 That is cool never seen them together like that.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

To you guys talking about selling your morels to restaurants, what's the typical going rate per pound? Will chefs favor one variety more than another?


----------



## Dervin (May 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> To you guys talking about selling your morels to restaurants, what's the typical going rate per pound? Will chefs favor one variety more than another?


----------



## Dervin (May 1, 2017)

Went out by the Potomac river to a trusty spot yesterday and struck out. All the signs were there, hope to catch some soon....


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

In response to selling, it all depends on who is buying. I found a contact whom I sell all different types of plants to. Its taken a few years to get in, but I think making sure you have good quality is a must as well as a constant supply. I emailed before showing up, but I also know other people that just show up and chefs have a tough time turning them away if their products are good. Make sure its legal in your area to sell wild foods without a license. Hope that helps. If you have more questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Also, has anyone been out this week. I haven't been able to make it out... so I'm curious what its looking like out there.


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm headed out one last time this weekend. I'll keep you all updated. Until then has anyone else had luck this week?


----------



## Md1968 (Apr 22, 2017)

hensleyffej said:


> I'm headed out one last time this weekend. I'll keep you all updated. Until then has anyone else had luck this week?


Going out tomorrow. Will let you know.


----------



## nCadeRegal (May 7, 2017)

Was out yesterday on saturday, moved here from pa few years ago so i lost all of my honey holes. Stomped around loch raven for a few hours and found one that looked like it had popped days ago. I fear i missed the season as it seems to come in earlier here than it did where i grew up. None the less i found my first maryland morel! Im hoping this rain and the cold will get em to pop once more when it warms again. Good luck. Might go out today around forest hill area, will keep posted


----------



## Carolyn (May 8, 2017)

Anybody found any in Catoctin?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Was out and about today had to look at least one more time . Found 1 that should have been found a week ago that was it.. I think we may be done for the year around here . You may find some in cooler spots and I hope you do . I wish we would have had the last cool and rany days before the 80's that we got. Ya can't change the weather.. let us know if you see different. Carolyn in the Catoctins there may still be time . If you don't look you don't find ...good luck all.....


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello All and Happy Mother's Day to any proud mothers out there! In regards to morels here in MD, do yall think we're finished around here for the most part or is there a chance for one last hurrah with all this rain and lower temps? Hit an area yesterday that I know has produced in years past but did not this time around. This whole process of trying to find my morels is a newfound venture for me, yet one that I foresee looking forward to now for years to come. Is there a chance for morels to pop here over the next couple days before things turn hot later this week? Any insight or feedback from a grizzled vet would extremely appreciated!! Thank you kindly. 

-MH


----------



## hensleyffej (Apr 21, 2013)

Found my first chicken of the season today. Anyone else finding anything?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Got into some chantrelles over the weekend, about 2 lbs once the smoke cleared. In addition, we came upon quite a variety, see a few pics attached. I know what I'm looking for when it comes to morels, chantys, and chickens but could someone please shed light as to what these few last few species are? Oysters? Lobsters?


----------



## Dervin (May 1, 2017)

Not sure what those last two are but they don't look like edibles. I too have been finding some Chanterelles, even some black trumpets. Aslo, noticed you found a porcini, tis the season!


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Indeed, should definitely have a few more pop off over the next week with these temps and the rain in the forecast.

Question in regards to market pricing for chanterelles, porcinis, etc. – what's the typical per pound rate for chantys and porcinis? Does anyone know of an online resource that provides tentative or up to date pricing for a given region or here in MD? I am coming to find more than I can eat and I'd rather have others share in my spoils than resort to drying to freezing – Any advice is welcome!

Cheers


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Also, can anyone confirm ID on these pics - Pretty sure they are boletes/porcinis, just want to seek counsel before I cut em...

Thanks.


----------



## Dervin (May 1, 2017)

Chantrelles are usually about $30/lbs. retail so I would imagine if they are in a good shape, any decent restaurant would pay $15/lbs. Regarding Porcini, never seen them for sale other than dried, so not sure but should be worth more than the Chanterelles. If I were you, I'd go visit some high end restaurants in the early afternoon, good chef's will be happy to pay and put them on their 'specials' menu.


----------



## Beatnik88 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> Also, can anyone confirm ID on these pics - Pretty sure they are boletes/porcinis, just want to seek counsel before I cut em...
> 
> Thanks.



Fowlkiller, if you want accurate help identifying boletes you will have to take more detailed pictures. Pics should include the cap, the pore surface, staining or lack of staining in the flesh and pore surface (cut one in half and show the flesh of the stipe and cap, and also drag your knife across the pore surface to test for staining), and a close up of the stipe surface to show any reticulation, scabers, scales, etc.


----------



## fungus_muncher (Apr 23, 2017)

This helped me out quite a bit when starting to ID boletes. http://boletes.wpamushroomclub.org/WP/. I've only been impressed by 2 or 3 boletes I've tried but it could just be my preparation methods. My wife calls them blah-eats lol.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> View attachment 3082
> View attachment 3084
> View attachment 3079
> View attachment 3085
> ...


Fantastic pics. I am no authority on ID's but...
I think your right on the bigger white ones being oysters. The black and white fuzzy one is old man of the woods, and I believe the strange spiked purple one is clavaria zolingeri?


----------



## Rachael A Swanson (Apr 18, 2020)

hensleyffej said:


> Morels - pre season, season, and thoughts. If you have morels for sale contact me!


Are you still looking to buy morels


----------

